# Groovy Grunders' Goats Waiting Thread



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OK, so it is FINALLY almost time. We have 4 groovy does that were bred this year. Sadly, Annika miscarried and I never got around to rebreeding her. So she will be playing the roles of doula and Auntie this year. Still, she's a cutie and we love her!

First up is Annika's duaghter, Lola Lasagna. Lola is a second freshener. She is a tiny Nigerian and looks GINORMOUS right now. I actually went out and finally bought a baby monitor because she had such an awful first kidding last year. I was pretty matter of fact about her until my daughters told me she lost her mucous plug 2 days ago. Then I freaked a little and bought the monitor. I want to be here when she kids! 

Lola is at Day 141 today. Plug is gone. Ligs are super mushy, udder is lovely and full. I expect her to go early.


Next up is first freshener Aviva. She is at Day 140 and looks pretty small because she is carrying minis. Her udder is absolutely adorable.  I expect her to go on Day 150 or later, though we'll put her on watch the middle of this week. You know, just in case I'm wrong. (who, ME?)

Ditza, the queen and diva of Groovy Acres (also Aviva's mom), is due June 10. I expect her to kid whenever she darn well pleases. ;-) This is her third kidding. I'm guessing twins...

Now, let's see if I can figure out how to post photos with this acer chromebook thing.....onder:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wishing you a great kidding season! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yay more goats kidding! Good luck!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Good luck!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Day 147. Last year Lola kidded on day 145. Ligs come and go.

*twitch*twitch*

I hope this means she's having does... ;-)

In other news: a robin built her nest in the goat pen on a fence post. She made it out of hay. She flies off when we come in, but the goats don't bother her at all. Her 4 lovely blue eggs should be hatching any time now. We'll have to see how it goes having baby goats and baby robins in the same area!

In other, other news: We're taking the baby monitor back to the store. It turns out that we don't sleep well listening to goats snuffle and shuffle in the night. :shocked:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fun times! Not surprised about the baby monitor.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Lola's in early labor. She's acting weird and nesting....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

groovyoldlady said:


> In other, other news: We're taking the baby monitor back to the store. It turns out that we don't sleep well listening to goats snuffle and shuffle in the night. :shocked:


Why don't you just turn off the monitor when you want to sleep? Set your alarm for when you want to check the monitor and only then turn it on to listen. I can't sleep either listening to goat noises on my nightstand! 
Good luck with Lola! Watching for baby news!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's a beautiful day to kid!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

minibarn said:


> Why don't you just turn off the monitor when you want to sleep? Set your alarm for when you want to check the monitor and only then turn it on to listen. I can't sleep either listening to goat noises on my nightstand!
> Good luck with Lola! Watching for baby news!


BRILLIANT!

I didn't take it back yet and Lola's playing the doe code game with me. AND my hubby is sleeping over at work tonight. The minute monitor breaks will be way better than traipsing out to where I can hear them without it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Doe Code: She is messing with us.

:GAAH: 

I would be less stressed if she hadn't had such a bad kidding last year.

Side note: Goat eyes reflecting back the light from my headlamp are pretty freaky looking in the middle of the night. I'm just saying...

Day 148: Udder strutted. Ligs gone. Eating like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You haven't pulled all your hair out yet. :-D


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Good News. The robins are hatching as I type. Maybe Mama Robin will inspire Lola. AND Aviva is also at day 148 with her mini babies. Her ligs are mush and I think her adorable FF udder will explode if she gets any more colostrum in there. 

Perhaps there is a conspiracy between Lola and Aviva to kid simultaneously...

Brats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are some pics of Lola chowing down and a photo of our first baby. Unfortunately, it is not hers. ;-)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

And...Yes. It WAS a conspiracy!!!

Both Lola AND Aviva kidded twins. Each had a doe and a buck. And yes, they were both pushing at the same exact time.

Holy Moly!

All are doing well. Pics and more info on birth announcements.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yippee!!!!!!! :leap: Congrats!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations. Can't wait for pictures


----------

